

Ask HN: Charging for niche app a money grab?  - jbillingsley

I recently created a simple iPhone app that solves a small problem for a niche group of people of which I am a member. I posted on one of the community's main forums about this app (which I'm charging $0.99 for) and all I received were complaints of a money grab. It's not like this small niche of people would make me a millionaire from this one app.<p>How has it gotten to the point where you will be vilified for simply trying to get a small return on your work?<p>Within a small niche do you have to be a prominent leader to avoid this kind of animosity?
======
lylejohnson
First things first: if the app is truly your original work, it's nobody's
business how much you charge for the app. On the other hand, if it's basically
a thin UI on top of some existing library that you didn't write, I can see how
some people might take offense (even if the library's license permits you to
do this).

And to answer your second question: I'm not an iPhone app developer, but I
don't think being a "prominent leader" immunizes you from the sort of gripes
you're describing. There are always going to be people who gripe about paying
another 99 cents for an app to run on the device that costs them hundreds, if
not thousands, of dollars to own and use.

What you might want to consider, however, is what your real goal(s) are for
publishing this app. You've already indicated that you don't really expect to
make much money off of it. If you're doing this to build up your reputation in
this field, and if making the app free causes that many more people to
download and use it, it might be worth it to you to just give it away.

